# how to use easyjsp ?



## EasyJSP (21. Apr 2004)

I downloaded EasyJSP at www.easyjsp.org.
I tried it and it worked fine.
No problem with JSP/Servlet design but there is a problem with jspMyAdmin. 

Do you know how to make it work ?

Regards


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Apr 2004)

EasyJSP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... but there is a problem with jspMyAdmin.
> Do you know how to make it work ?


What exactly is the problem ?


----------



## Pedoncule (24. Apr 2004)

i don't know how to launch jspMyAdmin from EasyJSP

Regards

Marc


----------

